# Levellers



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

When I first test drove the RV, when I went round a round-about there was a horrendeous grating noise from the nearside front as if a levelling jack had not fully retracted. On the 2nd (a month later in pouring rain I might add) run this did not happen.

However when I drop the jacks now the front nearside does not show a green light on the control. How do I check the electronics? I wonder if the seller disconected the one strut after retracting it fully.

Ian


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ian, I only get a red light when they aren't retracted.

Thats operated by a limit switch on top of the ram.

If the jack was extended, you were lucky you didn't bend it when you went around the roundabout.

Olley


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks Olly

I think it was only part retracted and by the time I had the 2nd drive ( in which I did'nt test the levellers) forgetfull me! Everything seemed OK.

When I drop them, I have four amber lights which light up, the prblem is, does that mean I am too high fore/aft, left/right or too low?

I don't have instructions for this.

Ian


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks Olly

I think it was only part retracted and by the time I had the 2nd drive ( in which I did'nt test the levellers) forgetfull me! Everything seemed OK.

When I drop them, I have four amber lights which light up, the prblem is, does that mean I am too high fore/aft, left/right or too low?

I don't have instructions for this.

Ian


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ian
Do you know what make these jacks are? Is there any kind of name on the switch plate?

Keith


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi Kieth

I would have to go to the RV to see if there is a bsic info pamphlet.
However I will let you know asap.

Ian


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ian mine are HWH, I have a square panel near the dash, with "on" in the top left "store" under it and "off" under that, to the left I have 4 buttons with arrows next to them one at the top two in the middle and one under. 

If yours is the same I can email the instructions to you, but they are simple to use, first drop the rear jacks, then the front to level it, (you should always try to park nose down on a slope) then level side to side.

The orange lights are for leveling, if your level none of them will be lit, forget them buy a small level from B&Q.

Olley


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Do I take it that the levellers can't take both rear wheels off the deck, then, olley?

Dave


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dave, they will lift the entire RV of the ground, makes tyre changing easy. :lol: but all that weight on a slope, you only need one to buckle and the lot will go, very expensive!

If they have rear drums then you can lift one rear wheel clear, but if like mine its disks all round with a tranny brake, then to be safe you don't lift a rear clear. 

Olley


----------



## 99821 (Jun 28, 2006)

We have HWH and happily they are self levelling, only had the beast for 6 weeks or so, but they have been excellent & reliable so far........ seems to extend the front jacks first....Makes sense as the rear of the RV is much heavier.... engine etc all back there...


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

*levellers*

Won't have a chance to visit my RV until Sat. Remembering the rig is 1995 my controls are levers mounted on the floor between the driver's door and seat.

Ian


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

olley said:


> Hi Dave, they will lift the entire RV of the ground, makes tyre changing easy. :lol: but all that weight on a slope, you only need one to buckle and the lot will go, very expensive!
> 
> If they have rear drums then you can lift one rear wheel clear, but if like mine its disks all round with a tranny brake, then to be safe you don't lift a rear clear.
> 
> Olley


Olley,

My Rexhall's levellers can only be lowered and raised in pairs - either ends or sides. I've been warned about not extending them too high for fear of twisting the chassis. What's your thoughts on this?

Dougie.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi dougie, as far as I know thats how they all work, imagine your on a slope at the front but level on the rear, your chassis is twisted, drop the front levellers and they will go down as a pair but they are being fed by a single hydraulic feed so the first one to hit the ground will stop until the other hits, after that which ever ram has the least weight on it will rise until they are equal in pressure, because the chassis is trying to untwist it self, it lightens the load on the lower side of the chassis, and the twist will come out of the chassis.

When ever you operate a pair they are both fed from a single hydraulic feed. So apart from the risk of a ram bending I see no reason not to lift as high as you like. I have on more than one occasion had both front wheels well clear of the ground. Bewarned on more than one yank site they don't advise this, as the front of the RV droops slightly with weight of the engine and front axle and can pop the screen out of its moulding, I have checked mine and and it seems ok. but then its a workhorse w20 chassis, a P32 might be a different story.

Even on flat ground I would not lift one or both rears clear unless I chocked them, as theirs then nothing to stop the RV rolling. My fear is that if the ground collapsed under one of the rams the RV would lurch in that direction and possibly bend the others. (worry gut thats me)

Olley


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Had levelling jacks fitted to my rv before it was shipped. The installer told me only to use the jacks to level the rv and to keep as many wheels on the ground as possible. Apart from making sure the thing cannot roll or slip it also keeps the steps at a reasonable height. Hydraulic levellers are more than capable of lifting the whole rig off the ground but why place them under that much strain when all that is required most of the time is a little tweak at the lowest corner.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Olley,

So in the event of a puncture where no other means of lifting was available, would you advocate raising both front & rear on the affected side rather than either end, to avoid the droop issue?

Dougie.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi dougie yes, but I would chock at least one of the rear wheels. I don't carry a jack because I would use the leverllers in the event of a puncture. 

Olley


----------

